# How to get your spouse to go?



## synonimous_anonymous

My wife has admitted she needs to see a doctor. She admitted that she has issues that need a professional's hand. However, even after going to the doctor myself and getting the information myself, she has yet to take a step in getting the help she says she needs. I don't know if there's a way you can 'trick' your spouse to go. I think you have to WANT to go and WANT to get help. She says she WANTS to get help but she's showing very little in the area of actually getting the help.

So how did you get your spouse to go to counseling?


----------



## Crankshaw

If she doesn't want to go, or is 'scared' to go, there is not a whole lot you can do to make her go.
Damn wish there was, I would be using that method myself !


----------



## MsLonely

Try to understand her fear, being supportive and encourage her to work the things out with you. 

Tell her you need her participation. Without her, you can't resolve any issue.


----------



## Crankshaw

MsLonely said:


> Try to understand her fear, being supportive and encourage her to work the things out with you.
> 
> Tell her you need her participation. Without her, you can't resolve any issue.


good, if it works.


----------



## txhunter54

MsLonely said:


> Try to understand her fear, being supportive and encourage her to work the things out with you.
> 
> Tell her you need her participation. Without her, you can't resolve any issue.


I tried that and it didn't work. Issues are still there and she never went.


----------



## attmay13

Well my wife says its over gets inmy face and yells "Its F$%#)n over". Then turn right back around and told me that she will go to countselling with me. She said it will not help but I will go. So I just what I did was piss her off to the point of her yelling at me that she would go. WOMEN! If someone finds a better way the need to post it here and help us all! Funny thing about it was I was not mad or upset at her the whole time she was yelling at me and I think thats what pissed her off. I guess that she could see that it worked on me! LOL


----------



## Corpuswife

Even if you "tricked" her it would do no good once she arrived at the counselors. 

You put the word out. Sit back and let her come to her own conclusions. When she has a particularily bad day...."maybe you can keep an open mind about seeing someone for help." 

Leave it to her.


----------



## Runs like Dog

My wife hired and fired all of the counselors we ever saw. She physically assaulted one and sued one and tried to get his license yanked. If there's a blacklist of people to NEVER EVER SEE, she's on it in a whole bunch of states. And this was HER idea. So all you can do is give the the options and see what happens. Sometimes it works sometimes the plane hits the mountain and there are no survivors.


----------

